# Bolens 770 manual? - 68 or 69 era



## BolenHusker (Aug 25, 2015)

Just purchased a 770 but have not been able to find a operations/service manual on this guy. Anybody have one? Also, does anyone have the model ranges from smallest/earliest to larger/latest? Wasn't for sure where the 770 fell in size/function compared to other Bolens. 
Thanks!
Todd:fineprint


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BolenHusker,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Ebay has a good selection of parts manuals and operators manuals for a Bolen Husky 770. Didn't see a service manual.


----------

